# Anybody use the autobrite snow foam lance?



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all, reviews on this product? Never used one before but always thought they looked good.

Car comes out of the bodyshop soon so it thought I'd look after the paint 

Also what's the best foam to use?

The one I purchased comes with 4 litres of magifoam and 1 litre or superfoam.

Here's the deal if anyone else wants to buy one:

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index. ... e-kit.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Link doesn't work for me.

Jon


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi mate, deal ended yesterday  so that'll be why

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index. ... e-kit.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

There it is, but back to £100!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

They are a good lance, that's the generic adjustable lance that seems to be sold by everyone at varying prices, at least they all look the same.

Mainz do the lance with 5l of snow foam for about £65.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

I use the autobrite lance, got nothing to compare it to but it does a good job for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Desmodave996 said:


> I use the autobrite lance, got nothing to compare it to but it does a good job for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds good thanks for the comments, do you do the the snow foam and then wash I take it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes mate: rinse, snow foam, dwell, rinse, wash, rinse etc etc :lol:


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

Works great with a Karcher.

Washed the wifes car, mine and the garage door with lance and snow foam last weekend. The garage door came up great with a quick wipe of the snow foam with a cloth.

You do still need to wash the car with a mit though, so long as you realize that and only expect it to rinse off dirt before mit washing you'll be happy. 

+1


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

What sort of dilution do you folk use? The bottle seems to say 100:1 but then goes to say 2" in a 1 litre bottle (the balance presumably being water). But 2" in a bottle would be WAY LESS than 100:1, surely more like 10:1 (not that I've calculated or measured though), so the instructions seem a little inconsistent.

Any tips?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Neil said:


> What sort of dilution do you folk use? The bottle seems to say 100:1 but then goes to say 2" in a 1 litre bottle (the balance presumably being water). But 2" in a bottle would be WAY LESS than 100:1, surely more like 10:1 (not that I've calculated or measured though), so the instructions seem a little inconsistent.
> 
> Any tips?


1-2" in the bottle should give you a nice thick foam. I think the 100:1 dilution relates to the ratio of the foam to water that's coming out of the gun. So your dilution plus the extra bit of dilution coming through from the pressure washer.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I use about 2 inch of magifoam. Doesn't stay on the car as good/for as long as I thought it would though! Maybe I expected too much lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> I think the 100:1 dilution relates to the ratio of the foam to water that's coming out of the gun. So your dilution plus the extra bit of dilution coming through from the pressure washer.


D'oh, of course, that makes sense  :roll:

1-2" it is then, and I'll see how it goes!

What do people tend to use in the + or - range? (I think - is a higher foam concentration?). I assume it depends on hard/soft water as well?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Neil said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 100:1 dilution relates to the ratio of the foam to water that's coming out of the gun. So your dilution plus the extra bit of dilution coming through from the pressure washer.
> ...


I turn mine all the way to - then a quarter turn back the other way. This will restrict the amount of water coming through from the pressure washer. Have a play about with it while you've got it all set up and find out what works best


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks all. My lance is from hoses direct and is well made just like the hd one for 20 quid less

http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

What am I doing wrong?! It is absolute rubbish for me. Just soapy water :x

Using 2" of solution in the bottle, and turned all the way to -

Not happy :evil:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Neil said:


> What am I doing wrong?! It is absolute rubbish for me. Just soapy water :x
> 
> Using 2" of solution in the bottle, and turned all the way to -
> 
> Not happy :evil:


What pressure washer are you using? If it's not powerful enough I don't think it'll foam.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > What am I doing wrong?! It is absolute rubbish for me. Just soapy water :x
> ...


Karcher. Think it's B102. Very powerful when I use it for other things (cleaning my patio etc).


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Neil said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil said:
> ...


Hmm very odd, sounds like the pressure washer is fine. What snow foam are you using?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Autobrite Magifoam.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Apparantly pressure washer isn't powerful enough. Which I am pretty annoyed about as I said what pressure washer I had when I bought it and no-one said it wasn't powerful enough :x


----------

